
The academic, economic and societal impacts of Open Access (2016) - lainon
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4837983/
======
WillReplyfFood
I have developed my own littel theory on why science pushes are not happing so
frequent anymore. The truth is- without a antagonist, no civilisation moves
forward. The second worldwar created the jetplanes, the factories and the
atomic age. The coldwar created the internet and space technologies. The lul
after it created, what exactly? Technology breakthroughs happen by competition
among state actors. Which in a ironic way, proofs that markets work, if you
take war as a economy.

